# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  «قانونية النواب» تبحث تعديل النظــام الداخـلـــي للمجلــــس

## معاذ ملحم

«قانونية النواب» تبحث تعديل النظــام الداخـلـــي للمجلــــس 


*بحثت اللجنة القانونية  في مجلس النواب  في الاجتماع الذي عقدته  امس  برئاسة النائب المحامي محمود الخرابشة  النظام الداخلي لمجلس النواب لسنة 1996 وتعديلاته في ضوء التعديلات الدستورية الاخيرة.
*
*وقال النائب الخرابشة انه جرى في الاجتماع الذي حضره كافة أعضاء اللجنة وعدد من السادة النواب عصف ذهني وفكري استمعت خلاله اللجنة الى مختلف الآراء ووجهات النظر ازء النظام بهدف صياغة خط سير اللجنة عند بدئها بمناقشته  وإقراره مبينا أن الخروج بنظام داخلي مثالي لمجلس النواب سيفيد المجلس بأداء دوره بصورة أكثر ايجابية ولا سيما الدور الرقابي والتشريعي.
**واضاف الخرابشة انه جرى ايضا تناول العديد من الاراء المرتبطة بالنظام الداخلي لا سيما المتعلقة بتشكيل المكتب الدائم و أعضائه ولجان المجلس الدائمة و الخاصة واليات انتخاب رئاسة المجلس والكتل النيابية وتشكيلها ومناقشة واقرار القوانين تحت القبة واليات احالتها وسحبها من قبل الحكومة.
**وبين ان الهدف الذي تسعى اليه اللجنة هو الوصول بالنظام الداخلي إلى مستوى يهيئ مجلس النواب للمرحلة القادمة والتي سيكون خلالها البرلمان يضم العديد من الاتجاهات والتيارات السياسية وصولا لإلية ديمقراطية تساعد البرلمان باتخاذ قراراته بيسر وأكثر فعالية.
**وفيما يتعلق بالكتل النيابية اشار الخرابشة انه علينا ان نعيد النظر بالكتل بحيث نبتعد عن الكتل الهلامية مبينا انه لا بد من هيكل تنظيمي جاد يؤسس لكتل نيابية أكثر ايجابية لها دور وواجب مناط بها لجانب الاحزاب التي ستكون ممثلة بالبرلمان المنتظر وإيجاد صيغة توافقية تجمع الأطراف البرلمانية كافة من كتل وحزبيين بما يخدم المصالح العليا.
**واوضح ان اللجنة ستستكمل دراسة و مناقشة النظام يومي الاثنين و الاربعاء من كل اسبوع .
** كذلك عقدت لجنة فلسطين النيابية اجتماعا امس  برئاسة النائب الدكتور عبد القادر الحباشنة بحثت فيه آليات عمل اللجنة للدورة الحالية.** وقال الحباشنة انه تم خلال الاجتماع الاستماع إلى أراء ووجهات نظر السادة النواب أعضاء اللجنة المتعلقة بألية عملها المتمثلة بالزيارات الميدانية لعدد من الوزارات المختصة بعمل اللجنة والالتقاء مع الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية بالإضافة إلى توطيد العلاقات مع الشعب الفلسطيني الشقيق من خلال زيارة الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة للاطلاع على  واقع المشاكل والهموم التي يعاني منها الشعب الفلسطيني.
**من جانب اخر عقدت اللجنة الإدارية اجتماعا امس  برئاسة النائب مرزوق الدعجة وحضور وزراء الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات باسم الروسان والبلديات ماهر ابو السمن ومدير عام مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون عدنان الزعبي.
**وقال الدعجة ان اللجنة استمعت الى شرح قدمه وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات الروسان حول القانون المؤقت لقانون توظيف موارد تكنولوجيا المعلومات في المؤسسات الحكومية لسنة 2003 موضحا الى انه  تعهد للجنة بتقدم تعديلات على القانون خلال مدة زمنية أقصاها ثلاثون يوما.
**واضاف الدعجة ان اللجنة استمعت ايضا الى شرح مفصل قدمه ابو السمن حول قانون تنظيم المدن والقرى لسنة  1966 مبينا ان الوزارة ستتقدم للجنة بتعديلاتها على القانون خلال أسبوعين.
**كذلك تناولت اللجنة عددا من الطروحات النيابية فيما يتعلق بمشروع قانون مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون لسنة 2004 والاسباب الموجبة له  مبينا ان اللجنة ستقوم بزيارة ميدانية الى مؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون ولقاء العديد من الخبراء والمختصين بهذا الشأن قبل البدء  بمناقشة وإقرار المشروع.**وستواصل اللجنة بحث ودراسة القوانين المحالة إليها في اجتماعاتها المقبلة.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مشكور معاذ ما قصرت ع النقل*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_معاذ  مشكور على هذا الخبر
وأتمنى  أن يكون خيراً لكل الشعب
ذاك التعديل كل الود والتقدير 
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركما على هذه المشاركة الجميلة و الطيبة ... لكم خالص الإحترام والتقدير

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بنتمنى يكون دور المجلس الرقابي والتشريعي أكثر فعالية وايجابية 
وانه المجلس يستطيع أخذ قراراته بيسر أكثر من السابق 
وبتمنى تكون التعديلات على قانون تنظيم القرى والمدن لصالح المواطن بالدرجة الاولى

بشكرك معاذ على الموضوع .. على القليلة خليتنا نبقى ضمن المستجدات البرلمانية 
تقبّل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالتوفيق يارب و إن شاء الله هالتعديل يغطي كل الثغرات الي كانت موجوده من قبل ونتجنب كل الأخطاء 
مشكور معاذ على تغطية كافة الأخبار الوطنية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركم جميعا على التفاعل .. ف بمشاركتكم البسيطة هذه والتي هي بالنسبة لي ثمينة جدا لإنها تدفعني الى الكتابة أكثر و طرح المواضيع أكثر فأكثر  فأنا بدونكم لا اساوي شيئاً .. فأنتم حلقة التواصل والتفاعل ..

أشكركم مرة أخرى من أعماق قلبي .. 

دمتم بود .. :SnipeR (69):

----------

